# The Guess Who



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Guess Who were a great Canadian band. I got to see them live, around the time of American Woman. Fantastic! Right now, I'm getting remasters of their albums on CD, on the Iconoclassic label.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_No Time_ and _American Woman_ are two great Guess Who songs. Glad to see the band referenced!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Good band but I'm kinda burned out on the tunes from overexposure. No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature is a favorite among others. These Eyes was probably the first song I remember as a kid.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My wife and I went to a Guess Who concert - good band, but not among my favorites from the 1970's.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

watched them with out Burton Cummings in pittsburgh a few years back. the new lead singer was still good. and this "not to well know tune" by them.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Burton Cummings does "interesting" parodies -- started that on an obscure Winnipeg cable TV station. Check out the web site MrWaynold.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Roger Knox said:


> Burton Cummings does "interesting" parodies


Back in the day he used to "do" Jim Morrison.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Jay said:


> Back in the day he used to "do" Jim Morrison.


when we were at the show the group sat and gave sighing and such i asked the group member if Burton like Morrison and he said he really like him


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Here in the the great white north, there is a policy that states that 35% of the content on the radio must be Canadian. Back in the 70s, this policy existed too, but I don't know if the percentage was the same, higher or lower then. This meant we got our fair share of The Guess Who on the radio. I like the band, but I wonder if that's because I was forced to listen to it. (There is a theatre in downtown Winnipeg called The Burton Cummings Theatre.)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their half-hearted support! :lol: -love, threadstarter


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> Thanks to everyone for their half-hearted support! :lol: -love, threadstarter


Don't be disappointed mr (if you are); Rock and Pop are so diverse that, except for a few humongous groups or artists, it is difficult to find a large rooting section for any particular group or artist to sustain a long multi-post thread. In comparison, the CM world is much smaller and this is primarily a CM forum.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

While I am not that much of a mainstream rock fan, I think The Guess Who were a somewhat underappreciated, underrated band.

Their "hits" were top quality, and their deeper catalog was also quite strong. 

And Cummings had a great rock voice. 

I do not listen to rock radio too much, but when a Guess Who song comes on, I will always listen to it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Ah! Those good ol' days, when music was dominated by The Beatles, The … Stones, and The Guess Who! (Can't think of a fourth.)

Side me with the fans of The Guess Who.


----------

